
Jekyll Turns 1.0 - Lightning
https://github.com/blog/1502-jekyll-turns-1-0
======
SanderMak
Unfortunately it seems to have broken my Google Analytics setup which is
managed by Jekyll Bootstrap. Could be related to the site.safe flag that is
used by Jekyll Bootstrap, so it somehow can't detect production mode
correctly.

